# Laparoscopic and Thoracoscopic Ivor Lewis



## lbarbar (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello, 

does anyone knows whats the CPT code for "Laparoscopic and Thoracoscopic Ivor Lewis"?

Thank you


----------



## kwilts (Aug 10, 2015)

Look at 43107-43124, and 32665.


----------



## lindacoder (Aug 20, 2015)

There is no laparoscopic CPT code for this procedure.  I use unlisted code 43289 with comparison to 43117 with a note.


----------



## triggerlloyd (Jul 12, 2018)

There is a new 2018 CPT code for this type procedure now, its 43287.


----------

